# حصريا مكتبه الحان وشرايط ترانيم كيهك (ضخمه و متجدده)



## ROWIS (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*الموضوع ده متخصص لشهر كيهك
فيه اشهر الحان كيهك
وفيه مجموعه شرايط ترانيم عن العدرا وكيهك
طبعا الموضوع من هايقف علي كده 
فيه شرايط تانيه بحاول اجمعها تاني 
وهابقي ارفعها اول باول

نيجي بقي للمهم
في برنامجين مهمين لازم تحملوهم علشان محدش يقابله مشكله في توقف التحميل عند 99%
او تشغيل بعض الترانيم او التسبحه

**Internet Download Manager 5.16 *
*http://www.mediafire.com/?ydzj5mfjtzz*
* لتشغيل الملفات
**يلزمك برنامج K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 5.44** يمكنك تحميله من هنا
http://www.mediafire.com/?4iw0kgzmumm**

+ تسبحة كيهك - للآنبا يؤنس +
(صوت فقط)

الجزء الاول 
الجزء الثانى 
الجزء الثالث 
الجزء الرابع 
الجزء الخامس 
الجزء السادس 

** تسبحة كيهك 2010 للانبا يؤانس - صوت

** + الحان شهر كيهك للمعلم ابراهيم عياد +

مرد الابركسيس للاحد الاول و الثالث 
مرد الابركسيس للاحد الثاني 
مرد الابركسيس للاحد الرابع 
الهتنهيات لشهر كيهك 
لحن الاسبسمس 1
لحن الاسبسمس 2
لحن الاسبسمس 3
لحن الاسبسمس 4
لحن الاسبسمس 5
لحن مزمور الانجيل للاحد الثاني 
مرد الانجيل للاحدين الاول و الثاني 
مرد الانجيل للاحدين الثالث و الرابع 
** أبدأ بأسم الاب*
* أفتح فاي بالتسبيح*
* الـ م والـ ر*
* أمدح في الباتول*
*لحن تينين
من هي تدعي غير الدنسه *
* 
+ ترتيب ألحان قداس كيهك - للمعلم فرج عبد المسيح + 

1- ذكصولوجيات كيهك
2- ذكصولوجيات البشارة
3- الهتينيات
4- مرد الإبركسيس
5- لحن بداية المزمور
6- مرد الإنجيل للأحدين الأول و الثاني
7- مرد الإنجيل للأحدين الثالث و الرابع
8- اسبسمس ادام للأحد الأول قبطي
9- اسبسمس ادام للأحد الأول عربي
10- اسبسمس ادام للأحد الثاني قبطي
11- اسبسمس ادام للأحد الثاني عربي
12- اسبسمس ادام للأحد الثالث قبطي
13- اسبسمس ادام للأحد الثالث عربي
14- اسبسمس ادام للأحد الربع قبطي
15- اسبسمس واطس قبطي
16- اسبسمس الواطس عربي
17- الليلويا التوزيع
18- طريقة مدائح التوزيع

+ شهر كيهك - للمعلم فرج عبد المسيح + 

الاول من كيهك
الثاني من كيهك

+ الحان كيهك - راغب مفتاح - والمعلم ميخائيل البتانونى + 

لحن - ختام طرح الفعلة - راغب مفتاح - والمعلم ميخائيل البتانونى 
لحن - تين اويه انسوك - راغب مفتاح - والمعلم ميخائيل البتانونى 
لحن - الهوس - راغب مفتاح - والمعلم ميخائيل البتانونى 
لحن - اللى نصف الليل - راغب مفتاح - والمعلم ميخائيل البتانونى 
لحن - الشيرات الكيهكى+الطرح الواطس الكبير - كيهك - راغب مفتاح - والمعلم ميخائيل البتانونى - يقال فى تسبحة عشية 
لحن - اف امبشا غار - كيهك - راغب مفتاح - والمعلم ميخائيل البتانونى - يقال فى التوزيع 
لحن - تينين - كيهك - راغب مفتاح - والمعلم ميخائيل البتانونى 

+ شرايط ترانيم +

**مدائح كيهك بصوت تماف إيريني

افتح فاى بالتسبيح
القبه النبويه
القبه ومعانيها
القبه المصنوعه صناعه ايادى بشريه
المعقب قبطى
امدح فى عذراء وبتول
دعيت ام الله خالقنا
دعيت ام لمن انشاكى
دعيتى ام الله واى لسان بشرى ينطق

**  تسبحة كيهك لفريق ابو فام على ثلاثة اجزاء
* ملوظه هذه الملفات لا تعمل غير علي برنامج الريال بلاير
(RealPlayer)

الجزء الاول
الجزء الثاني
الجزء الثالث

** مدائح كيهك لفريق أبو فام منفصلة*
*اباهيت نيم بالاس
ابدى باسم الله المتعال
آجيوس اوثيؤس اجيوس اسشيروس
ابدى باسم الثالوث
اريه اروى با نوتى
اشكرك يا اله يعقوب
اعلنت بصوتى وبكيت
افتح فاى بالتسابيح
العليقه
الهوس الكيهكى
شيرى ثيه اثميه ان اهموت
فلنرتل مع داود ونشكر فضل الله
قال الرب لموسى قل لشعبك ان يرحل
لحن آرى هوؤ تشاسف
يا ام النور يا م ر ى م
ياربنا يسوع المسيح
اموينى مارن اواوشت
انا افتح فاى بكرامتها
تين اويه انثوك
تى شيليت انكاثاروس*
*
عادل ماهـر

عذراء كيهك 1

01.al_malak_ghabryal
02.khatret_7amama
03.amda7_3azra_we_batool
04.abda2_besm_allah
05.amda7_fe_el_batool
06.ya_mem_reh_mem
07.al_3oleka
08.ya_ebnat_dawd
09.ashkorak_ya_elah_ya3koob
10.mara7mak_ya_elahy
11.afta7_fay_bel_tasbe7

عذرا كيهك 2

01.the2otokyet_el_arba3
02.lobsh_el_the2otokya
03.ayoha_al_mawlood
04.allah_al_azaly
05.rashy_ou_maria
06.elqa2_al_milad
07.e_parthenos
08.bi_gen_meisy
09.asbasmous_el_milad
10.doxology_el_milad
11.kol_wahed_by7bak


سهرات كيهكيه 1

01.ta2mol
02.amda7_3azra2_we_batool
03.made7_el_mo3akab
04.agios_o_theos
05.qal_al_rab_le_mosa
06.t2amol
07.qalby_wa_lesany
08.t2amol
09.falnoratel_ma3a_daud
10.The2otokyet_al_arba3a2
11.ta2mol
12.ti_shepehmot_entotk
13.ta2mol
14.allah_al_azaly

سهرات كيهكيه 2

01.ta2mol
02.kiahk_doxology
03.ta2mol
04.made7_ava_antonios
05.ta2mol
06.afta7_fay_bel_tasbe7
07.the2otokyet_el_a7ad_2
08.the2otokyet_el_a7ad_3
09.the2otokyet_el_a7ad_4
10.sheri_ne_maria
11.ya_ebnat_dawood
12.ya_mem_reh
13.ta2mol
14.mara7mak_ya_elahy

جلوريا ماريا

لحن - إبؤرو
لحن - أجيوس استين
لحن - أرباع الناقوس
لحن - افرحي يامريم 
لحن - إكسمارؤت 
لحن - الذكصولوجيات
لحن - السلام لك يامريم يايمامة
لحن - السلام ياأم الله القدوس
لحن - تين أوشت
لحن - ذيفتيه بانتيس
لحن - راشى 
لحن - سبع مرات كل يوم
لحن - شيري ماريا 
لحن - كل واحد بيحبك
لحن - لحا آطاي بارثينوس
لحن - لحن شيري ثيؤطوكي 
لحن - ياربنا يسوع المسيح

لغه السما 1 

Track 01
Track 02
Track 03
Track 04
Track 05
Track 06
Track 07
Track 08


لغه السما 2

Track 01
Track 02
Track 03
Track 04
Track 05
Track 06
Track 07
Track 08
Track 09

لغه السما 3

Track 01
Track 02
Track 03
Track 04
Track 05
Track 06
Track 07
Track 08
Track 09
Track 10
Track 11

 

المرنم بولس ملاك

تسابيح كيهكيه 1

ارتل للازلى الديان
اشكرو الرب لانه صالح (مديح على الهوس الثانى )
افتح فاى بالتسبيح
المزمور الاخير من الهوس الرابع بالمرد الذى يقال فى شهر كيهك
امدح فيكى يا بكر بتول
انشئ وزنا ونظام
يا ابنه داود
يا ام النور يا م ر ي م
يا مريم انا عبدك

تسابيح كيهكيه 2

الجزء الاول
الجزء الثاني


نغمات العدرا 1

7oboky_ya_maryam
Al_3oleka
al_salam_laky
e7kely
el_3adra
esma3y
fe_knistek
mariam_esm_gamel
omna_ya_3adra
ya_kdesa
ya_msafer
ya_nour_gamel

نغمات العدرا 2

1.fou2_el_kobab
2.fe_el_sama_hya
3.tamav_maria
4.fakhr_gnsena
5.boso_we_shofo
6.zort_knistek
7.zay_el_sob7
8.maria_ti_parthenos
9.mrad_el_epraxises_el_kbeir
 10.ma_a7la_om_al_elah
11.tobaky_ya_mariam
12.tobaky_ekhtarek
 13.hat_mezmarak
14.al_slam_laky_ya_shafe3a
15.fe_3ors_kana
16.zahret_om_el_nour
17.tal_entzarna
18.boshra_al_malak
19.al_slam_laky_ya_mariam

نغمات العدرا 3

abdy_esm_allah_elkodos
ana_beky_batshafa3
ana_msh_7'ayf
bein_edeky
beky_ya_3adra
ersemo_lel_3adra_sora
esmek_3'aly
ha_ana_amat_el_rab
la7n_el_barka(arabic)
ma_ra2yna
norsel_laky
shofty_eh
tayh_fe_awsafek
ya_game3_al_3azara
ya_mena2_7asena
ya_om_wada3a

نغمات العدرا 4

7amama_taret
al_nas_btegy_tezor
Ante_hya
aywa_ana_3omry
bein_el_nas
dayek_ya_om_el_nor
fe_el_sama
gatna_al_3adra
get_lak
law_3esht_3omry
om_raby_hya_mariam
ya_2alb_7any
ya_aThar_el_3azara
yally_shafa3tek

نغمات العدرا 5

01.el_3adra_tamaly_tehel
02.enty_el_3adra
03.ayatoha_al_3adra
04.3adra_ya_3adra
05.ya_om_el_nour
06.omy_ya_3adra
07.helly_bnourek
08.ya_om_el_nour_ya_fa7'r
09.el_nas_lama_shafoky
10.lama_geh_mel2_el_zaman
11.tah_3akly_el_youm
12.omy_ya_3adra
13.ya_mariam_na7no_banouke
14.omy_ya_adra_ya_aghla_7abiba
15.el soum awel wasya

نغمات العدرا  6

1.ma3y_anty
2.geel_wara_geel
3.ya_zahra
4.e7tar_3a2ly
5.omy_al_7abiba
6.donyana_malyana
7.haty_nourek
8.ay_tohro
9.om_el_raga2
10.2alb_7anon
11.omy
12.fakhr_al_3azara
13.enty_shafe3a
14.amda7_fe_el_batool


ساتــر ميخائيل

ليالي كيهك

الجزء الاول
الجزء الثاني
**http://www.mediafire.com/?biqb4nktg3k4y4n
 
** يمكنك نقل الموضوع سواء بذكر المصدر او عدمه
فهدفنا هو توصيل كلمه الرب فقط
*​


----------



## توبنى فاتوب (14 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا حبيبى الغالى على المجهود الجبار 
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
يكون معاك ما يكون عليك (ابونا اندراوس الصمؤيلى)


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهودجميل جدا

الرب يبارككم

كل سنه وأنتم طيبين​


----------



## ROWIS (15 ديسمبر 2009)

توبنى فاتوب قال:


> شكرا حبيبى الغالى على المجهود الجبار
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> يكون معاك ما يكون عليك (ابونا اندراوس الصمؤيلى)





النهيسى قال:


> مجهودجميل جدا
> 
> الرب يبارككم
> 
> كل سنه وأنتم طيبين​


*مرسي كتير توبني علي الكلام الجميل 
بركه ابونا اندراوس تكون مع جميعنا

مرسي كتير النهيسي 

وكل سنه وانت يا جميل*​


----------



## oesi no (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*الله عليك يا رويس 
موضوع روعه 
تسلم ايديك 
*​


----------



## ROWIS (15 ديسمبر 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *الله عليك يا رويس
> موضوع روعه
> تسلم ايديك
> *​


*تعيش يا جميل 
وربنا يعوض علينا الايام دي بالبركه ويكون شهر جميل لينا*​


----------



## maryoum (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااا جدااااااااااا مجهود رائع


----------



## mena sam (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا جدا على المجهود المتميز دائما*


----------



## gogoooo (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود اكتر من رائع


----------



## marmora jesus (17 ديسمبر 2009)

فعلا مجموعة كبيرة وحلوة جدا للعدرا
ميرسي ليك جدا
بركة ام النور تكون معاك دايماً​


----------



## بولا وديع (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*waw waw waw 

اية الجمال دة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
 فى حضن يسوع
*​ 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود اكثر من راااااااائع يا رويس 
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

كل سنة وانتم طيبيييييييييييييين
ربنا يجعلها ايام فرح وبركة للجميع 
​


----------



## ROWIS (5 يناير 2011)

*تم أضافة مدائح بصوت ابراهيم عياد
تسبحه كيهك لفرق ابو فام علي هيئة ملفات صوتية منفردة
تسبحه الأنبا يؤانس لسنه 2010 صوت برابط واحد مباشر
بعض مدائح كيهك بصوت تماف إيريني
*​


----------

